# cooling vests



## WingDog (Jun 23, 2012)

So, I am looking into getting a cooling vest for fursuiting but was wondering about a couple thing. First everyone says to get the Phase Changing Packs, because they are cold but not too cold and actual ice packs can cause damage to skin tissue.

Option A:
http://www.coolvest.com/RPCM_Cooling_Vest/RPCM_Concealable_Cool_Vest.aspx This is the more expensive option and would probably be best under a fursuit. But then cannot afford more packs as they are over $100 a set.

Option B:
http://www.polarproducts.com/polarshop/pc/home.asp This one has options to make it cheaper, the vest is the same price as the one above, but you can buy smaller packs which takes $30 off and then order a spare set for $88 for a total of $236. But could end up making the packs last very short times.

Option C:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300722007809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 A heck of a lot cheaper at $140, but the packs are still over $100 and would end up being just a bit more expensive than Option B, and not sure if this thing creates condensation. Which could be a problem in suit.

Does anyone have any experience with cooling vests and could make a recommendation?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 23, 2012)

I know this sounds obvious but note that at higher heat levels Using a mascot suit (or fursuit in this case) is dangerous even with cooling. I have had to aid a mascot in going to the hospital in one of the events I was on detail at.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 23, 2012)

Lead Jester said:


> I know this sounds obvious but note that at higher heat levels Using a mascot suit (or fursuit in this case) is dangerous even with cooling. I have had to aid a mascot in going to the hospital in one of the events I was on detail at.



Yeah, I know about the dangers of heat stress, signs to look out for and to always keep hydrated. But I figure getting a cooling vest will help regulate my body temp and decrease said danger.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 23, 2012)

WingDog said:


> Yeah, I know about the dangers of heat stress, signs to look out for and to always keep hydrated. But I figure getting a cooling vest will help regulate my body temp and decrease said danger.


Apparently it /can/ The person I aided to the paramedics still had one however. Generally the rule is now at these events is they don't let the mascots outdoors whenever the heat gets up to 30'c (86'f for the few holdout nations)


----------



## Kyash-tyur (Jun 23, 2012)

When I marched during the summer with a band in Las Vegas, we all got cooling vests (supplied by a local college, so rather shabby). They worked wonders under thick uniforms in the 115 degree (46C for you metric people) heat. Another option, though less effective, would be small, battery-powered fans, which sometimes come as a neck collar or worn like a headband; I feel that a small breeze or air flow takes a lot off the heat. But I've never been in a full mascot/fur-suit, so don't have any immediately relevant experience. I'd simply avoid any significant physical expenditure and keep under shade  -_-


----------



## WingDog (Jun 25, 2012)

So I went with option A, it seemed to have the best reviews from people and says it has the fastest recharge time of 20 minutes. Figure I may not need a second set if I just take breaks every 2 hours or so (or however long the packs last.)

Get it in 4-5 days, hopefully before Friday, will post how well it does when I get a chance to try it out.


----------

